# suspension ? s



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Im looking for suggestions for stiffer springs. After I put my new wheels on I had to put drag bags in the rear to eliminate rubbing because im running 285 tires. I want the ride to be lower (.5-1inch) but obviously stiffer to keep my tires off my fenders. Please let me know what your suggestions are like brand and how low youd suggest! Much appreciated!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are looking for stiff springs, I'd look to King springs which are available in a HD spring (which I am running) or even an HHD spring. You can get them from Speed Inc or JHP.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You are gonna need an almost complete suspension swap.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Check out Kollar Racing for suspension.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Your problem isn't the springs, it's the wheels. I ran 285s on mine dropped 3/4" and could bottom out the suspension without rub. Dropping it and not having it compress to prevent your improper wheels causing problems will be like a solid suspension


----------

